# Which betta should I get?



## Sanks (Dec 8, 2010)

They're all so pretty!
Here are the ones I'm between:

His fins are super long and in good shape









He's a ridiculous bright pink and HUGE, like the size of my thumb









And I don't normally like girls, but she's adorable and a pretty lilac









So which one should I get?
Sorry about the size and quality, you know how cellphones are.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

The plakat! He's gorgeous!! Or you can send him my way!!


----------



## Sanks (Dec 8, 2010)

If I knew how to send fishies in the mail, I so would. ]: I hate leaving pretty ones at the store. I'd take them all home if I had the money!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Get the plakat!!! Or you could send him to me???


----------

